# Black Egg Crate still available in GTA or west?



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

So does anyone still able to get Black Egg crate? If so, where do you get it from, how much, and how big are they typically?

I know i can get the white one from Home Depot, but i prefer it in black, as it will go on the top of the tank. I went to Reno, and they only had white.

Amazon has some small ones that are 12x6 or max 12x12, and i need 20x18 at least, or bigger.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck, I searched for black egg crate in Toronto for about three months before giving up and buying a sheet of the white stuff. Best I could find was those small ones on Amazon.


----------

